# Criminal History Check - Help Needed



## pichaya_n (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi guys, I hope someone can help me with a little legal advice.

I am applying for a health job and it asked me to declare my criminal history. I was sent to a watch house in Brisbane 5 years ago from being drunk and lot leaving the bar, so the police was called.

I thought the incidence was only a minor incidence and not considered criminal (as per theft, drugs, violence, etc.), and I actually forgot about it, so I didn't declare it in the my application.

Now I received a letter asking me to explain why I failed to declare. I am hoping anyone that may have the same experience or knowledge can tell me what I should do or say?

It's really an honest mistake as it was only a minor incidence and five years ago.

I appreciate any suggestions. I'm currently in the state of Queensland.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

pichaya_n said:


> Hi guys, I hope someone can help me with a little legal advice.
> 
> I am applying for a health job and it asked me to declare my criminal history. I was sent to a watch house in Brisbane 5 years ago from being drunk and lot leaving the bar, so the police was called.
> 
> ...


You could claim that you thought it was over 5 years ago so you thought it would be a "spent" conviction. Seems strange though if all they did was keep you in the watch house overnight, are you sure you didn't plead guilty to drunk and disorderly perhaps?


----------



## pichaya_n (Apr 7, 2015)

I was charged for not leaving the premise. I also had to pay a fine. I asked the officer that released me whether this would affect my record in anyway and he said it would just come down as being too drunk.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

pichaya_n said:


> I was charged for not leaving the premise. I also had to pay a fine. I asked the officer that released me whether this would affect my record in anyway and he said it would just come down as being too drunk.


I would still stick by the "spent" conviction story, obviously 5 years have not elapsed if they have come up, but it is a reasonable excuse


----------



## pichaya_n (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you Steve


----------

